# TRIFECTA: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T - Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes II



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

*TRIFECTA: Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes, version II (DSVM II) is now available for the 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo (LUJ--LUV)!*



TRIFECTA is pleased to announce the immediate availability of an update to the TRIFECTA Advantage and TRIFECTA Elite calibration for the 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze and 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze Limited with the 1.4L Turbo engine. The new calibration is being designated DSVM II (Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes, Version 2) in accordance with the recent similar release for the Chevrolet Sonic with the 1.4L Turbo engine.

TRIFECTA's DSVM II, on the Chevrolet Cruze, is activated by the cruise control system arming switch. When the cruise control system is enabled, the vehicle operates in STOCK mode. When the cruise control system is disabled, the vehicle operates in SPORT mode. Vehicle modes can be switched at any time, as many times as the driver wishes. Cruise control system functionality is completely retained and unaffected by DSVM II.

In SPORT mode, the vehicle responds much more quickly to accelerator input. Automatic transmission shift patterns are optimized for maximum performance and responsiveness. During "everyday" driving manuevers, the vehicle feels very much like it did from the factory, but rolling into the pedal quickly reveals a vehicle that wants to GO. Attentive, but without being "twitchy", power delivery is linear and transmission shifts are purposeful. The vehicle produces maximum TRIFECTA power!

In STOCK mode, the vehicle behaves just like it did from the factory, under all driving conditions!

Just as was mentioned in the recent release of the Chevrolet Sonic DSVM II calibration, our calibration engineering team has been working on the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Turbo. Just like any other large scale software project, GM typically uses a common "code base" within an ECU type, and this "code base" is generally updated every model year. After studying the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze ECU code in our engineering center, we discovered some improvements in calibration constructs that had not existed in previous model years, which we determined could be "back ported" to previous model years to offer an exceptionally improved driving experience not possible prior to the 2016 "code base".

This discovery, combined with feedback on the current DSVM calibration led to a complete "redo" of the TRIFECTA Cruze calibration. SPORT mode is all new, redesigned from the ground up.

*Availability:*

TRIFECTA's DSVM II for the 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze (LUJ--LUV) is available immediately and is incorporated into all new product orders. Exisiting TRIFECTA customers may request and receive the DSVM II calibration update at absolutely no charge by submitting a request at the following link (be sure to include your vehicle's VIN):

DSVM II Update Request

For those who are not current TRIFECTA customers, who are interested in our new DSVM II calibration have two options:

*Advantage - $298 (plus s/h):*

Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Advantage

The *TRIFECTA Advantage* Calibration is meant for 100% stock vehicles. No individualizations or support for parts that do not function on factory calibration (if you have such modifications, be sure to check with us prior to placing order). No remote tuning.

*Elite - $398 (plus s/h):*

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Elite

The *TRIFECTA Elite* Powertrain Recalibration with Individualization (Custom Profiling) for the MY2011-MY2016 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T (LUJ--LUV) includes calibration individualization, remote diagnostics, and comprehensive aftermarket hardware software integration support.

Contact Us


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Neat. Do you think this feature may be available in the future for the Cruze Diesel tune?


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

I look forward to trying this update out. Are there any plans for an ECO/Sport version of DVSM II? If not, would there be any noticeable difference in mileage between the ECO mode of DVSM I and the stock mode of DVSM II?

Thanks for your time in answering my questions.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

what mode does it go to when you actually set the cruise control? does it stay in sport since it is already there?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

jsusanka: you got it wrong. Its Sport mode, when cruse control is in the OFF position.

When the cruise control system is enabled, the vehicle operates in STOCK mode. When the cruise control system is disabled, the vehicle operates in SPORT mode.

Quote from OP


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

What happens if we had advantage + in your last iteration


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone feel the difference yet? Noticed on their FB page the huge barrage of the Dart and Fiat owners that want a tune from Trifecta lol


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

LiveTrash said:


> Neat. Do you think this feature may be available in the future for the Cruze Diesel tune?


It's on the development list but, with all the other dev stuff going on, I don't see a revision with DSVM happening soon. Especially since it just underwent it's own round of re-development


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> I look forward to trying this update out. Are there any plans for an ECO/Sport version of DVSM II? If not, would there be any noticeable difference in mileage between the ECO mode of DVSM I and the stock mode of DVSM II?
> 
> Thanks for your time in answering my questions.


The ECO programming was deemed not entirely necessary as to need a whole second option available. Also, we had lots of customers changing their minds about ECO and Stock. It wound up being a case of offering too many options working against us 

However, the ECO programming code has been worked into the Stock side of things for low throttle and cruising operations. It kicks in automatically when certain parameters are met during your drive.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> What happens if we had advantage + in your last iteration


Not sure I follow....this is an update to the core programming, which is free to all customers


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

braceyoself777 said:


> Anyone feel the difference yet? Noticed on their FB page the huge barrage of the Dart and Fiat owners that want a tune from Trifecta lol


Yeah, we found that interesting too! What does the aftermarket support look like for them if they are begging a company that works with GM exclusively to support their platform too? Also, we think it speaks volumes about TRIFECTA in general 

As for the 'changes' over all peak power is still pretty much the same. It's just the delivery of the power and overall feeling that has changed a bit.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> 170-3tree said:
> 
> 
> > What happens if we had advantage + in your last iteration
> ...



You did away with advantage plus and moved elite to that slot in pricing so common sense would dictate that the advantage plus system is now elite, but you know what happens when you assume...


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> You did away with advantage plus and moved elite to that slot in pricing so common sense would dictate that the advantage plus system is now elite, but you know what happens when you assume...


Curious about this as well.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> jsusanka: you got it wrong. Its Sport mode, when cruse control is in the OFF position.
> 
> When the cruise control system is enabled, the vehicle operates in STOCK mode. When the cruise control system is disabled, the vehicle operates in SPORT mode.
> 
> Quote from OP


Doh! That makes more sense doesn't it. Must be my dyslexia kicking in. thanks.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> You did away with advantage plus and moved elite to that slot in pricing so common sense would dictate that the advantage plus system is now elite, but you know what happens when you assume...





Slammed2014Eco said:


> Curious about this as well.


Okay, thanks for the clarification. See, this being the DSVMII announcement thread, I thought your question was in relation to that. You are simply asking if your Adv+ package is now Elite, because of the price drop, right? The answer to that is no. You purchased Advantage+, not Elite. The fact that the price dropped on Elite and Advantage+ was eliminated, doesn't upgrade you to Elite, unfortunately, and is not retroactive.

As for the DSVMII update, you are a TRIFECTA customer no matter the package purchased and are eligible for the update.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> 170-3tree said:
> 
> 
> > You did away with advantage plus and moved elite to that slot in pricing so common sense would dictate that the advantage plus system is now elite, but you know what happens when you assume...
> ...



Alright. Well I was, originally, planning on upgrading, then switching to another company, but I decided that either amount of money was too much for what I'm trying to achieve. Honestly I was just asking in case I decided to get a mod that needed tuning. Financially, that's stupid of me. I only have a season or two left on this car prior to demanding a better autox car. 

You're tune has been awesome and flawless for me, don't get me wrong, but every event I attend, makes it appearant that the Cruze is no track monkey. Lol. And by the time you mod it to be competitive, you're reclassed with bigger, faster monkeys. Lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> Alright. Well I was, originally, planning on upgrading, then switching to another company, but I decided that either amount of money was too much for what I'm trying to achieve. Honestly I was just asking in case I decided to get a mod that needed tuning. Financially, that's stupid of me. I only have a season or two left on this car prior to demanding a better autox car.
> 
> You're tune has been awesome and flawless for me, don't get me wrong, but every event I attend, makes it appearant that the Cruze is no track monkey. Lol. And by the time you mod it to be competitive, you're reclassed with bigger, faster monkeys. Lol.


Depends on what mods you trying to do, Intake and a catback you are good. Green injectors and E85 you may need it. Forge atmospheric, I'll let you guys battle that out if a tune was or wasn't needed. 

Mods and Auto X are better for the non SCCA events for me at least.


----------



## spankaveli (Aug 3, 2013)

The "Advantage" lists that it's only for 100% bone stock cars but I see on your site you can order it with a short ram intake. That leads me to believe that the "Advantage" tune is applicable to bolt on cars or, at the very least, those with intakes. Would that be an accurate assumption?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

spankaveli said:


> The "Advantage" lists that it's only for 100% bone stock cars but I see on your site you can order it with a short ram intake. That leads me to believe that the "Advantage" tune is applicable to bolt on cars or, at the very least, those with intakes. Would that be an accurate assumption?


Hello,

Incorrect assumption 

We have a stage 1 package that can be selected with Advantage. This is a WOT-Tuning kit which would include a K&N intake and a calibration which is individualized to take into account. It is a 'perk' to those that buy the Stage 1 kit.

However, if you already have modifications, you would need the Elite package if you want those mods accounted for in the programming.


----------



## spankaveli (Aug 3, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> 
> Incorrect assumption
> 
> ...


Well, that'd have been my second guess. Thanks!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

spankaveli said:


> Well, that'd have been my second guess. Thanks!


Not a problem!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking forward to this. Just put in my request (19520).

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

If you haven't asked for your update and want to try it out, now is the time


----------



## HeresJonny (Jun 25, 2013)

This statement...



WOT-Tuning said:


> In STOCK mode, the vehicle behaves just like it did from the factory, under all driving conditions!


Seems at odds with this statement...



WOT-Tuning said:


> However, the ECO programming code has been worked into the Stock side of things for low throttle and cruising operations.


That first quote seems like a strange selling point, my 2011 AT ran like crap from the factory before I got the tune  
I assume you mean that in STOCK mode it makes stock power, with the other improvements still intact? Do you have a list of what goodies are still included in the STOCK mode?

It seems like everyone likes the update, so I'll be requesting mine and trying it out either way...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

HeresJonny said:


> This statement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True! Sorry for the confusion. Some of the old ECO parameters are baked into the Sport side of things should you decide to stay in Sport mode most of the time. Not Stock side. My mistake. So, if you are using low throttle inputs or cruising in sport mode, once some of the requisites are met, the ECO code will kick in to try and help with MPGs. It's still only going to be about 1-3 saved max though. Nothing crazy.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

But it would make more sense to bake those Eco parameters into the "stock" side, not the "sport" side.

Having driven around with the recent updates, while some things seem smoother, I'm about to do your suggestion and flash back to the old version. At least then I can have the Eco features I requested.

But I guess now I'm in a scenario where even if I wanted to re-tune/update/bolt on mods, I'll loose Eco, right?

Not trying to be sarcastic or negative, but to be honest. Who knows, maybe with your next update they will be back again.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, honestly, stock needs to stay stock as that's how we advertise it. Having the stock side being just that, 100% stock, was almost the number 1 thing customers asked for so that's what we did. The stock programming is already pretty eco friendly.


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey ya'll. I just had a question about the Advantage+. I know you say it is for 100% bone stock cars, but I have a K&N panel filter. Not the SRI or CAI, just the K&N panel that drops into the stock air-box. Would this matter do you think? I'd rather just go back to the stock air filter instead of buying the Elite tune since I don't plan on doing any real modifications to the car.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

devoh said:


> Hey ya'll. I just had a question about the Advantage+. I know you say it is for 100% bone stock cars, but I have a K&N panel filter. Not the SRI or CAI, just the K&N panel that drops into the stock air-box. Would this matter do you think? I'd rather just go back to the stock air filter instead of buying the Elite tune since I don't plan on doing any real modifications to the car.


Nope! No issues with the drop in as it doesn't alter the air flowing over the MAF like an aftermarket intake pipe does. Advantage is just fine in this case. If you ever need a revision for mods later on you simply upgrade to Elite, by paying a small one-time upgrade fee, and you get unlimited support from then on


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Nope! No issues with the drop in as it doesn't alter the air flowing over the MAF like an aftermarket intake pipe does. Advantage is just fine in this case. If you ever need a revision for mods later on you simply upgrade to Elite, by paying a small one-time upgrade fee, and you get unlimited support from then on


Awesome, thanks for the answer. Correct me if i'm wrong, but it seems like Trifecta is a cookie cutter tune right? There isn't any actually car specific 'tuning' going on?


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

devoh said:


> Awesome, thanks for the answer. Correct me if i'm wrong, but it seems like Trifecta is a cookie cutter tune right? There isn't any actually car specific 'tuning' going on?


Yes in the sense that there is no individualization (beside the accommodations of mods). However, that is not necessarily a bad thing. It is easier to test and guarantee the reliability of one specific tune as opposed to individualizing or experimenting with the calibration parameters and relying on data logs being passed back and fourth hoping nothing breaks in between delays.


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Yes in the sense that there is no individualization (beside the accommodations of mods). However, that is not necessarily a bad thing. It is easier to test and guarantee the reliability of one specific tune as opposed to individualizing or experimenting with the calibration parameters and relying on data logs being passed back and fourth hoping nothing breaks in between delays.


That's a good point I never considered. Thanks for your response Johnny.


----------



## Wgp1987 (Oct 31, 2015)

So I have been using the update for a couple weeks and it is certainly a very clean tune. The thing Im most impressed with is the shifting. It feels more intellegent. With that being said I feel like I lost some power. Is the 0-60 a little slower? When I press on the gas around 80% it doesnt have that power it did from the original tune. When I floor it around 80% it doesnt have that same bite. Wish I had the new shifting with the old tune. Any specs on the exact differences of the tunes power? Debating of flashing the stock tune (forcing full flash of course) ?.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Do you have cruise control turned on or off?



Wgp1987 said:


> So I have been using the update for a couple weeks and it is certainly a very clean tune. The thing Im most impressed with is the shifting. It feels more intellegent. With that being said I feel like I lost some power. Is the 0-60 a little slower? When I press on the gas around 80% it doesnt have that power it did from the original tune. When I floor it around 80% it doesnt have that same bite. Wish I had the new shifting with the old tune. Any specs on the exact differences of the tunes power? Debating of flashing the stock tune (forcing full flash of course) ?.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, my original tune the auto shift being moved to manual armed it. The new setup is the cruise control. Liked using the shift knob better, you had to do something that was out of the ordinary. I never used turn my cruise control switch off. Now I have to remember to turn it off for the extra get up and go.


----------



## Wgp1987 (Oct 31, 2015)

newsguy99 said:


> Do you have cruise control turned on or off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Christopher_2 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, my original tune the auto shift being moved to manual armed it. The new setup is the cruise control. Liked using the shift knob better, you had to do something that was out of the ordinary. I never used turn my cruise control switch off. Now I have to remember to turn it off for the extra get up and go.


I know how to use the select a tune. I keep cruise control off and solely drive in tour mode. I wasnt able to edit my original post. The new tune is very clean. The shifting is so smooth and intellegent. The mpg is slightly improved as well. Feels like the performance on the new update is slightly less power due to the balance created? I feel as if the original tune I flashed (trifecta tune from november, not stock) had a bit more power, especially 0-60. Any insight on that? Im going to flash the original tune I purchased and see how it feels. But anyone looking for a very clean tune the new update is very, very nice. I want raw power though


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I am trying to tune as we speak. I can not get the computer to connect to the car.. I have downloaded everything from trifecta for the update in the link the sent me but still will not connect. Can I use the old version of EZ Flash that I have used with everything before?? it was sent to me in Nov 2014 and is version 1.15.0.31 

Also in the past my car would go right into service mode, has something changed?? before I would push and hold the button and it would ding at me and the dash would light up and say service mode. now only the cel comes on and will not connect to the computer. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sorry if I missed it but what is the difference from select a tune 1.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Controlled by the cruise control maybe?? Idk, I took my catless dp off and needed an update, Guess v2 is the latest and greatest. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a link to the differences..

http://www.trifectaperformance.com/...ze-14t-driver-selectable-vehicle-modes-ii-r49


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So if installing a catless DP version 1 of the select a mode tune will not work?


----------



## marty68 (Apr 14, 2016)

please explain to me what "remote diagnostics" means. considering Trifecta, BNR, and a local guy with efi Live. local guy drives car adjusts shifting drives car tunes but is 200 miles away and charges 550


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

marty68 said:


> please explain to me what "remote diagnostics" means. considering Trifecta, BNR, and a local guy with efi Live. local guy drives car adjusts shifting drives car tunes but is 200 miles away and charges 550


Maybe meaning the data log feature that's offered?? You can plug your cable into the OBDII port and into your laptop it will record everything that's going on with your car between the time you hit start till you hit stop on your laptop. You then attach that file that automatically saves onto the computer in an email and send it to Trifecta. They will review and tweek anything that needs to be adjusted. Example I bought the Trifecta tune July 2013 in a group buy here on CruzeTalk, got my tune uploaded it took a data log and sent it in. I got the message back that everything looked good, however I didn't like the way my car would idle while sitting at a stoplight. For me it seems like the car is struggling to idle and felt like it might die at the factory setting of high 600's-low 700's. I sent them an email asking if they would adjust my idle to 850 rpm, got an email the next afternoon with an update attached in the email, downloaded the attachment to my laptop grabbed my cable went out to the car and in less than 10 min my car was idling at 850 rpm and has done so since. They also released an update and I didn't like the way it made the car shift (to hard for my liking) so i shot them a quick email asking them to back the stiffness of the shift down, on this one i believe i got the reply email with the changes i wanted later that afternoon, idk that was in Nov 2014 too long ago to remember time frames.. lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marty68 said:


> please explain to me what "remote diagnostics" means. considering Trifecta, BNR, and a local guy with efi Live. local guy drives car adjusts shifting drives car tunes but is 200 miles away and charges 550


On top of what is said above, the vendors here have the tunes show up as GM flashes at a dealership level. Local guy may not do that but most people don't flash back to stock as much as me to go in for service.


----------



## marty68 (Apr 14, 2016)

if It shows up as a GM flash at a dealership level and the car hasn't been rto a dealership for service ?? is the any tangible mpg increase?


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

This level of personalization is no longer supported. I asked about the shifting to which their solution was to just switch it to manual mode.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Yeah, we found that interesting too! What does the aftermarket support look like for them if they are begging a company that works with GM exclusively to support their platform too? Also, we think it speaks volumes about TRIFECTA in general
> 
> As for the 'changes' over all peak power is still pretty much the same. It's just the delivery of the power and overall feeling that has changed a bit.


Please don't spend time on other brands unless it will have zero impact not he GM core business. 

I understand why they would be begging. The 1.4L Turbo with Trifecta is faster then the Dart with the 2.4L.

I'm considering a 2017 Sonic RS Manual Hatchback with all the bells and whistles, maybe the 2017 Cruze Hatchback if it has a manual premiere. I don't want to be forced into an automatic again.

If I get the Sonic there are two things I will be ordering day 1. The Trifecta tune (I'd be ordering it for the Cruze too if I got it) and a shark fin like the one I got for my 2012 Cruze. After the tune in my 2012 Cruze I'm confident that Trifecta provides performance without exceeding the capabilities of the engine. I believe that they are merely tuning the engine to prefer performance over milage not performance over reliability. Then you get to have the cake and eat it too when you put it in stock mode and get the awesome milage the engine is capable of.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wgp1987 said:


> So I have been using the update for a couple weeks and it is certainly a very clean tune. The thing Im most impressed with is the shifting. It feels more intellegent. With that being said I feel like I lost some power. Is the 0-60 a little slower? When I press on the gas around 80% it doesnt have that power it did from the original tune. When I floor it around 80% it doesnt have that same bite. Wish I had the new shifting with the old tune. Any specs on the exact differences of the tunes power? Debating of flashing the stock tune (forcing full flash of course) ?.


Trifecta, what would happen if only the TCU was updated with the update and the ECU was left in the tune from 2015? Would that do what WGP1987 is wishing for? I ask because I too would be interested in more intelligent shifting but do not want to lose the throttle touchiness. I have gotten used to the sensitivity and making it less sensitive would at this point only feel numb to me.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

We don't mix and match the strategies. When we develop changes we make sure it all 'meshes' as one to avoid any quirks. The touchy throttle was the number one thing the community complained about so that's what we addressed primarily. The slightly more linear feel of DSVMII is still light years better than stock. It just takes some slight readjustment of your throttle input habits.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Please let me know if the above tune goes on sale, or is discounted in the near future from your current $298.00 cost my 2014 1.4 Cruze lt is bone stock. I tried to send a e-mail to your company ,but your web site would not allow me to send a message. I had seen some wide variety that some have paid on this forum for your product, I apologies in advance for my cheapness ,but my wife thinks this is an unnecessary expense. I may be in a better position to convince her if the price was lower, Thank-you ,Lazer.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Lazer said:


> Please let me know if the above tune goes on sale, or is discounted in the near future from your current $298.00 cost my 2014 1.4 Cruze lt is bone stock. I tried to send a e-mail to your company ,but your web site would not allow me to send a message. I had seen some wide variety that some have paid on this forum for your product, I apologies in advance for my cheapness ,but my wife thinks this is an unnecessary expense. I may be in a better position to convince her if the price was lower, Thank-you ,Lazer.


Thanks for the interest in TRIFECTA Performance calibration products. If there is a sale it would be posted on our Facebook page or her eon the forums.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for info , I will keep checking back from time to time.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Lazer said:


> Thanks for info , I will keep checking back from time to time.


I got the tune on sale. It's well worth it, even at full price. I run 87 and I still got decent power gains. On 91 or 93, I can break the front tires lose. Since I drive mostly highway miles, the power is useful when merging on or if I need to pass. Keep checking, I got my tune last Christmas.


----------

